

SQLite: 67 KLOC of code, but 45678 KLOC of test cases, a ratio of 679:1  - Rabidgremlin
http://www.sqlite.org/testing.html?1

======
Rabidgremlin
"Prior to each check-in to the SQLite source tree, developers typically run a
subset (called "veryquick") of the Tcl tests consisting of about 98.2 thousand
test cases."

